# I dare you...



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw this article on Yahoo, The One Can't Miss Event in Every State This Year, and decided what ever it was I was going to do it. I start reading through all the states and see state fairs and food and drink festivals, and I'm thinking, this looks like fun. Well, I get to Oklahoma and it's a Magnum Rattlesnake Derby. Three days of catching live rattlesnakes. Holy crap. I'm going to check this out further, it's got to be some kind of festival where there's food and music. I mean, they can't expect everyone to go out and catch snakes, can they?

Well I'm daring everyone out there to go to their state's can't miss event. Unless you live in West Virginia. The only one worst than Oklahoma's event, in my opinion. What do you say? What is your state's event, and are you going? I must have at least one taker out there.

https://www.yahoo.com/travel/the-one-cant-miss-event-in-every-state-this-year-107141129432.html?hp=1


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Colorado's "Can't Miss Event" is the Great American Beer Festival.

I don't drink.

I'll have to adopt Kentucky this year and attend the Knob Creek Machine Gun Shoot.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Abunia, I'll trade you the Beer Festival for the Rattlesnake round-up. I showed my husband and he said no way he was going to be within ten miles of a snake festival. He even offered to take me to the Azalea Festival http://www.travelok.com/listings/view.profile/id.17708 three times instead of the rattlesnake roundup.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Iowa State Fair where one can get any food imaginable on a stick (yes, even butter on a stick)

I'll pass and keep my plans for Louisiana's Mardi Gras

And be happy I will not catch Montana's Testicle Festival

Although Punkin Chunkin in Delaware looks like fun


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maryland's is the Preakness. We've never been, but Spooky1's brother goes every year so it's kind of like attending by proxy:jol:


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Imagine combining the beer festival, the machine gun shoot, and the rattlesnake roundup. 

Party.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

PA's is the Little League World Series. I think I'll pass. Scareme, I think I might trade with you. OK's got to be a little more exciting, I think I'd like to learn how to wrangle a rattlesnake. You never know when you'll need to put it to use.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Nothing as exciting near me - we have the Rhubarb festival in Wakefield and the Licqourice festival in Pontefract.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 loves rhubarb pie. He'd go for that kind of festival.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Abunai said:


> Imagine combining the beer festival, the machine gun shoot, and the rattlesnake roundup.
> 
> Party.


I don't have to imagine. We call it the Skelton family reunion.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Gilroy Ca., Garlic festival.. I'm in!!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Garlic ice cream...mmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

NJs is the Miss America pageant... Is this still a thing? I've been to the NY one (thanksgiving parade) so do I get an exemption?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Garlic ice cream...mmmmmmmmmm...


Yeah, I could see that at a family reunion.



hauntedyardofdoom said:


> NJs is the Miss America pageant... Is this still a thing? I've been to the NY one (thanksgiving parade) so do I get an exemption?


Miss America? Not a chance at one of our family reunions.

Thanksgiving Parade=beauty pageant? I've never thought of it that way before.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

The Great American Beer Festival?! I don't drink beer so I'm out on that one. But I have attended Frozen Dead Guy Day in Nederland. That seems a little more of a premier event in my book.
I really do want to go to the Pumpkin Festival in New Hampshire. So I'll adopt that one.


----------

